# Retained product question



## justwaiting

Ladies I hope someone here has experienced something similar. I had my 2mmc on the 24th april. af came 6wks later and then again 30days after that. lasted about 4 days both times and although clottier than normal nothing out of the ordinary. Then 2 days later after af I get a bunch or stringy blood and mucus and a grey clot.
Could this be reatined product? I have had an abnormal us which showed something and I'm awaiting tests next month to figure out what, but am hopeful this grey clot thing is perhaps retained products. I had a dnc both mc so am unsure of what it all looks like especially a couple of months down the track


----------



## Gem09

Hey

I miscarried naturally in December and i waited and waited for my period, i did have a few days of brown spotting but when it came to 11 weeks of no sign i went to my doctor and he prescibed me some tablets to help bring period on, i had to take 3 tablets a day for a week, after i finished them i had a bleed but i dont count that as a period, anyway 2 days into the bleed i had really bad cramps, and when i went to the loo just before bed i felt something come out and that was a grey clot, i rang the EPAC Nurse the next day who told me it was most likely lining of the womb and that if i get anymore pains or clots to go and see them. I was fine after that and my periods returned to normal ranging from 25 to 30 day cycles.

Hope you get your test results soon 

xxx


----------



## justwaiting

thanks gem09. it's nice to hear someone has had grey clots before and that ur nurse said they were womb lining makes me feel like maybe my problems was just retained product but only time will tell.


----------



## ceejie

I had a mc in May and had a D&C. I bled for quite some time and it tapered off, but then started up again and it was very stringy and mucousy...almost like EWCM, but bloody, if that makes sense, and there was loads of it as well as dark clots. I had an ultrasound done and it turned out to be RPOC (retained products of conception). I had to have a second D&C on June 10th, as the retained products can lead to infection.

My clots weren't grey, but maybe yours were because they were older and had been in you for a while?

I hope that your test results come back with some answers. And good luck with everything.


----------



## justwaiting

yeh I thought it might have turned grey coz it's been in there awhile. 
My cousins placenta turned grey coz it had started to die off before her baby was born.
I guess only time will tell. There are so many variations to what happens after mc, how are we to know what is normal?


----------



## jennijunni

Also, when you have a baby, whether it be, a MC or a live birth, the area where the placenta attaches, has to heal, and often, after some time you will get a larger clot out of nowhere, it is the "scab" for lack of a better word, where the placenta was attached to your uterus. I have had this in every one of my pregnancies. I hope you get this resolved soon, and that you get the outcome you so desire. Hugs!


----------



## tamian

hi i wounder if anyone has experienced this before i had my little boy in dec 10 and had retained placenta so had a manuel removal then in beginning of jan still bleeding so had an us which showed still products inside i had a D&C in feb and they said there was nothing there, I was still bleeding on and off felt tiered all the time and had terrible creps and back ache. i was on anti-biotics at least once a month and eventually the took me in sept nine months later and done a hyseroscopy and found there was still a lot of products inside which they removed. I cant believe it took them this long to do has anyone else experience this?


----------



## Gem09

tamian said:


> hi i wounder if anyone has experienced this before i had my little boy in dec 10 and had retained placenta so had a manuel removal then in beginning of jan still bleeding so had an us which showed still products inside i had a D&C in feb and they said there was nothing there, I was still bleeding on and off felt tiered all the time and had terrible creps and back ache. i was on anti-biotics at least once a month and eventually the took me in sept nine months later and done a hyseroscopy and found there was still a lot of products inside which they removed. I cant believe it took them this long to do has anyone else experience this?

That must of been awful!! Did you have periods in between this?

Hope everything is ok for you now. x


----------



## forestpixie

Hi Ladies, I wanted to add my experience so far and am hoping someone has gone through something similar. I recently miscarried on Dec.25th (I'll never forget that) at 8 weeks....I did this naturally the worst of it three-four days after the first sign of bleeding, and had spotting for almost two weeks after the heavy bleeding. I've had two follow up ultrasounds which showed a very small area of RPOC. I can't get into any gyno so keep having to go to emerg for advice. The first emerg gyno I saw insisted I do a D&C although it had only been a couple days after the worst part of passing all the tissue. I wanted to wait because it was so hard going through what I did already...and have heard many other women take weeks to pass everything. I had a follow up U/S that showed the tissue had reduced by half in a week...so now is very tiny. I had my blood checked...no infection, HCG 67....this different emerg gyno said that D&C is kind of the last resort at this point, and continue to monitor temp/blood/follow uo U/S. I did another U/S today and my family doc said nothing has changed since last week, but I have stopped spotting for the past four days.

Should I worry? Ask for more bloodwork? Go to emerg again for more gyno advice? The last emerg doc said I'd know if I had an infection, and that some women take 6-8 weeks to pass everything, but if I'm not bleeding anymore how can this be good? Will my body absorb remaining tissue? Can I expect a period if I stopped spotting? Will the little piece thats left go away in my next period? My fam doc seems to know nothing but keeps scaring me I'm going to get an infection that will make me infertile if I don't do a D&C. Any advice would be so appreciated! I'm so overwhelmed and stressed from this experience and mixed/unclear advice.


----------



## smalz

I had to have 2 D&Cs 2 weeks apart. I had retained tissue from the first one. I had a MMC and waited a little bit before the D&C to see if I could pass it naturally. I was unable to pass it all so I opted for the D&C. When I found out I had retained tissue, I just wanted it to be over. 

I am soooo glad I made the decision to have the 2nd D&C. It was 2 weeks ago and I feel like I can finally begin to heal. There are pros and cons to any decision you make. For me, the risk of infection, combined with prolonging this awful experience, made my mind up for me.

Good luck to you!


----------

